# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Pegasus-Box  Pegasus Box v1..0.2

## Shamseldeen Victory

Pegasus Box 1.0.2 comes to town  *Pegasus Box v.1.0.2* is out! We have added direct unlock, IMEI rebuild and world's first *unlock code reading* for numerous Samsung cell phone models! *Total* supported phones *count hits* *750!*   _Pegasus Box v.1.0.2 Release Notes:_  Added direct unlock, IMEI rebuild and World's First* unlock code reading* for the following models: *I917* (all existing versions are supported) *hot!**I917R* (all existing versions are supported) *hot!**I8700* *S5570* *S5660* *S5670* *S5830* *B7510* I5500 I5500B I5500L I5500M I5503 I5503T I5508 I5510 I5510L I5700L I5700R I5800 I5800L I5801 I7500L I7500U I8520 B6520 B6520L B7300B B7300C B7320L B7330B B7330CB7330R (all existing versions are supported)B7350 I8000H I8000L I8000U Added direct unlock/IMEI rebuild for: I8330 G810 I7110 I8510H I8510L I8910 I8910H I8910U I900C I900L I900V I908الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

